
John W. Backus, 82, Fortran Developer, Dies (RIP) - python_kiss
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/19/obituaries/20cnd-backus.html?ex=1332043200&en=adde3ee5a1875330&ei=5124&partner=digg&exprod=digg
======
reitzensteinm
We truely are standing on the shoulders of giants as modern hackers. RIP.

------
zkinion
:(

